# New 280Rs



## kchfamly (Jan 21, 2012)

I flew from South Florida to Maryland to pick up a new Dodge Ram 2500 diesel, then to Marion, NC to get the 280RS. I currently have a tiny pop up, so as you can imagine this is a major upgrade. I have not owned a trailer for 15 years (25ft Catalina) and wow they are super nice now. The quality, fit and finish and weight is fantastic. The truck towed it like it was not there, 14 hours back to South Florida and no fatigue. I set the toy hauler up to carry bicycles as my son is a nationally ranked mountain bike racer and we travel a lot. The first trip is in to weeks and 8 people will be staying in it. Starting March he will compete in the US Cup East which means 650 to 1000 miles on Friday, race then the same mileage back on Monday. I love driving, camping and cycling, this is the 5 star version!

John


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Congratulations and WELCOME to Outbackers!!!


----------



## Lonerider (Jul 22, 2010)

Congrats and enjoy that new toy hauler


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations!









Sounds like you're going to get a lot of use out of the new Outback!


----------



## Krista (Jan 28, 2012)

Congrats! We pick up our new 280RS in April -- can't wait!


----------



## TundraRoo (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats from another 280RS owner


----------

